
GoodBye Linux: The Next OS - axiomdata316
https://medium.com/@sudhakar.dharmaraju/goodbye-linux-the-next-os-317801a5c0ba
======
DeathArrow
I imagine how fun it will be in 15 years to debug and maintain old apps
written as microservices each running on an unikernel.

------
rmrfstar
Tanenbaum-Torvalds [1] Node.js edition

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanenbaum%E2%80%93Torvalds_deb...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanenbaum%E2%80%93Torvalds_debate)

------
phendrenad2
> The future is unikernels

I agree somewhat, but I wonder if serverless will ultimately eat unikernel's
lunch. Well, if the price comes down. :)

------
jatone
aka a debugging nightmare. good luck figuring anything out if something goes
wrong.

